# AoC - Ein Langweilspiel oder ein GEILES Spiel?



## r1ch1 (19. Februar 2009)

Hallo leute

ich hatte mit AoC angefangen, wo es rauskam,
jedoch merkte ich einfach das ZU WENIG spieler auf Titus spielten,
und man sagte mir das es auf den anderen server nicht anders aussehe..

wie ist es denn jetzt nun? ich hatte mit dem spiel aufgehört,
ich kann kein spiel spielen das unbeliebt ist und nicht viele spieler beinhaltet.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spielen jetzt mehr Leute?
Welcher Server ist sehr bevölkert? 
gibt es jetzt schon gildenschlachten und so?
oder hat die zahl der spieler wieder abgenommen?

.. man hat sich aus AOC so viel erhofft... und was komm raus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 haufen dreck wo keiner spielt

find es bisschen dumm

aber vielleicht lieg ich ja falsch und die situation hat sich geändert.

Wie sieht es mit Instanzen/Gilden etc. aus?
Gibt es raidaktive Gilden? oder wieder nur so rumgehopse und abschlachten? :x

Danke schonma für eure antworten, sind echt wichtig da ich vielleicht wieder damit anfangen will


----------



## Satus (19. Februar 2009)

r1ch1 schrieb:


> Hallo leute
> 
> ich hatte mit AoC angefangen, wo es rauskam,
> jedoch merkte ich einfach das ZU WENIG spieler auf Titus spielten,
> ...



Ja, ja die überzogenen Erwartungen....

Nach den Serverzusammenlegungen ist das Spiel recht gut gefüllt. Mit dem letzten Update gestern kam wieder neuer Content ins Spiel sowie einige Tweaks. 
Leider auch einige Bugs.

Mir macht es jedenfalls nach 5 Monaten Pause wieder Spaß, die Athmo ist im MMO Genre einfach unerreicht. Das PvP ist auch nicht weniger anspruchsvoll wie z.B. bei WAR wo man 

a) im Kreis Burgen erobert
b) Mitten im RvR aus der Zone geportet wird oder erst gar nicht betreten kann

Lässt man sich auf RP ein, investiert man ein bischen Eigeninitiative kann man - zumindest auf Asgard - viel Spaß haben.

Ob AoC allerdings Powergamer befriedigt wage ich zu bezweifeln. Als 2. MMO ist es jedoch auf alle Fälle zu empfehlen. Der Wertung von 71% in dem aktuellen Buffed Magazin kann ich nicht nicht zustimmen. 4-5% mehr wären durchaus gerechtfertigt.


----------



## r1ch1 (19. Februar 2009)

hm okay, danke schonmal für deine Antwort,
welcher PVP server ist denn zurzeit gut gefüllt?

Thanks.




Môrticielle schrieb:


> Mein Beileid zu so einer Einstellung. Immer nur das machen, was möglichst jeder gut findet, immer im größten Schwarm mitschwimmen ... Bitte geh WoW spielen, da solltest du dich mit deiner Einstellung wohlfühlen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 WoW .. lol nein danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so comicspiel mag ich garnich


----------



## Chrissler (19. Februar 2009)

r1ch1 schrieb:


> hm okay, danke schonmal für deine Antwort,
> welcher PVP server ist denn zurzeit gut gefüllt?
> 
> Thanks.
> ...




Siehe mein Thread Klick mich!!

Etwas weiter unten habe ich acuh infos bekommen wo es momentan ganz gut gefüllt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw. habe mich gestern über ein freundes WoW Acc. mal wieder eingeloggt omg ich dachte ich habe Pillen geschluckt sowas von Bunt hatte ich das garnicht mehr in erinnerung gut das ich mir heute Age of Conan gekauft habe hehe


----------



## Rosinen (20. Februar 2009)

Satus schrieb:


> Als 2. MMO ist es jedoch auf alle Fälle zu empfehlen. Der Wertung von 71% in dem aktuellen Buffed Magazin kann ich nicht nicht zustimmen. 4-5% mehr wären durchaus gerechtfertigt.




Na ja wenn man bedenkt was die am Anfang alles verbockt haben. Fehlinformationen bzw. gar keine usw.
Außerdem find ich 15&#8364;/Mo. für ein 2. MMO dann doch etwas viel.


----------



## Dentus (20. Februar 2009)

Das Funcom nach wie vor 15 Euro verlangt empfinde ich als Sauerei! Ich habe es gespielt, war wütend und bin abgesprungen. Nach langer Zeit würde ich es mir gerne nochmal ansehen....aber es gibt kein "Welcome-Back"-Angebot und auch die 15 Euro (Hammerhart) schrecken mich ab!


----------



## Yaglan (20. Februar 2009)

Ja dann bleib doch wg. So wie es scheint werden die Ganzen zuküfteigen MMo das gleiche hier kosten im Monat wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe. 

Und wieso sollte es ein wieder einstieg geben als angebot das gibt es in WoW jetzt so auch nicht. Man kann da eine Probe version kriegen ja aber das gab es auch erst viel später.


----------



## Chrissler (20. Februar 2009)

naja wenn man bei War eine Gamecard kauft kosteet ein monat auch 15€ ist ja nun auch nicht soo übertrieben schlimm 15€ im moant abzudrücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosinen (20. Februar 2009)

Sehe das genau so wie Dentus, am Anfang haben sie wirklich viel scheiße gebaut. Teilweise konnte man Chars nicht mehr laden und vom Support kam immer nur die gleiche Automail als Antwort. Genau deswegen finde ich 15€ als total überteuert... Zu mal sie die Kunden damals wirlich verarscht haben.

@Chrissler: Wer ne Gamecard kauft ist selber schuld.


----------



## erwo (21. Februar 2009)

Hi,



Tiegars schrieb:


> AOC hat kein PVP was sich lohnt besteht hauptsächlich aus Ganken das hat meiner Meinung nach nix mit PVP zu tun. Ich spiele AOC wegen dem PVE. Will ich PVP gehe ich zu War.



Naja, PVP eher in daoc ,)  WAR iss irgendwie unfertig

Aber offtopic..


PVP in AOC hat so PVP Levels, durch kills etc. kann man des bis imho PVP Rang 5
hochtreiben.

Dann kann man sich dafür PVP Items kaufen, die sind recht stark im PVP, im Vergleich:

T1/T2 Items haben tw. rund 0,3% Grundresi gegen bestimmte Schadensarten, die PVP
Items haben (gilt nur im PVP) dann stattdessen tw. 3,5% Resi, also sehr viel mehr.

Naja, muss man sich halt ingame anschauen, ohne passenden PVP Rang kann man es
nicht anlegen, das ist neben den Buffs durch Besitz bestimmter Keeps vermutlich der
Hauptmotivator für PVP - oder evtl. einfach Spass an der Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (21. Februar 2009)

Dentus schrieb:


> Das Funcom nach wie vor 15 Euro verlangt empfinde ich als Sauerei! Ich habe es gespielt, war wütend und bin abgesprungen. Nach langer Zeit würde ich es mir gerne nochmal ansehen....aber es gibt kein "Welcome-Back"-Angebot und auch die 15 Euro (Hammerhart) schrecken mich ab!



naja meine meinung ist eher wer keine 15euro im monat für ein mmo übrig hat sollte nicht spielen. nehmen wir mal einen normalen kinobesuch+getränke+essen da bin ich mehr wie 15 euro los und wieviel zeit habe ich dort verbracht?
ich habe zwischenzeitlich wow - war und aoc als abo gehabt weil ich mich nicht entscheiden konnte ^^
aktuell spiele ich nur noch aoc


----------



## Yaglan (21. Februar 2009)

wenn ich das höre 15 euro sind zu viel. Ich sehe da kein unterschied ob ich 12.99 Zahle oder 14.99 Das was über bleibt davon kann ich mir nicht wirklich was Kaufen.


----------



## FreAkYy (21. Februar 2009)

Oh man... jetzt muss ich auch mal was Posten hier... euch ist schon klar, dass man auch im Internet GameTimeCards für 20Euro à 60 Tage bekommt.

Also redet doch nicht durchgehend von 15Euro und das es zu viel ist!


mfg


----------



## Healor (21. Februar 2009)

Atomica schrieb:


> Aber mal was anderes: Kann man AoC kostenlos testen und wenn ja wie?
> Würde mich mal interessieren wie es nun gepatcht aussieht.



Du kannst dir zb einen Buddykey besorgen. Sind aber sehr begehrt so wie es aussieht.

Das derzeitige AoC und das zu Release, dazwischen liegen jetzt wirklich Welten. Bin seit anfang an dabei und es hat sich echt was getan. Wobei es natürlich immer noch nicht perfekt ist. Noch lange nicht aber es reift schön langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Protek (21. Februar 2009)

Healor schrieb:


> Du kannst dir zb einen Buddykey besorgen. Sind aber sehr begehrt so wie es aussieht.
> 
> Das derzeitige AoC und das zu Release, dazwischen liegen jetzt wirklich Welten. Bin seit anfang an dabei und es hat sich echt was getan. Wobei es natürlich immer noch nicht perfekt ist. Noch lange nicht aber es reift schön langsam
> 
> ...



Es sollte aber auch kein Wein sein. Ich fänds besser wenns ein bisschen mehr wie beim Bier zugehen würde. Brauen - Trinken - fertig.

Ich find auch das sich einiges getan hat. Für Wenigspieler vielleicht nicht so ersichtlich, aber es gibt auch noch eine Menge zu tun.


----------



## corpescrust (21. Februar 2009)

Darf man eigentlich auch mehrere MMO gut finden ?

Oder muss man sich zu einem bekennen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Soll doch nur Spass machen !!
Wenn das nicht mehr der Fall ist ,macht man Pause oder spielt ein anderes.

Zum Thema ,AOC ist ein Konkurenzfähiges MMO
Ob es langweilig ist oder Spass macht ist schlicht Geschmacksache.


----------



## Falkulus (21. Februar 2009)

Ich kann mich meinem Vorredner nur anschliessen. Jedem das seine, andere von seiner Meinung überzeugen zu wollen ist schlicht dämlich. 

Also WoW Urgestein beobachte ich den Werdegang von AoC schon länger mit grossem Interesse und es scheint als ob es sich inzwischen lohnt AoC selbst mal auszuprobieren. Nein ich will nicht wechseln aber ich will mal über den Tellerrand schauen. Was sind denn die grössten Umstellungen wenn man von WoW kommt? Stimmt es, dass man ausserhalb der Ortschaften nur auf dem Weg reiten, also sich nicht frei bewegen kann? 

Objektive Meinungen interressieren mich sehr, geflame weniger ;-) 

Elune Ador
               Falkulus


----------



## none the less (21. Februar 2009)

Falkulus schrieb:


> Ich kann mich meinem Vorredner nur anschliessen. Jedem das seine, andere von seiner Meinung überzeugen zu wollen ist schlicht dämlich.
> 
> Also WoW Urgestein beobachte ich den Werdegang von AoC schon länger mit grossem Interesse und es scheint als ob es sich inzwischen lohnt AoC selbst mal auszuprobieren. Nein ich will nicht wechseln aber ich will mal über den Tellerrand schauen. Was sind denn die grössten Umstellungen wenn man von WoW kommt? Stimmt es, dass man ausserhalb der Ortschaften nur auf dem Weg reiten, also sich nicht frei bewegen kann?
> 
> ...



Wer erzählt denn so etwas, es ist genauso wie bei Wow du befindest dich in einem Gebiet und kannst dich überall in diesem Gebiet, sogar außerhalb der Wege 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hinbewegen.


----------



## lucifermaycry (21. Februar 2009)

Vor allem die Grafik ist in AoC sehr gelungen. Der Solo Content am Anfang hat mir sehr imponiert, danach war es leider kaum spielbar, nicht aufgrund von Bugs sondern der Content fehlt einfach.


----------



## Irn-Bru (21. Februar 2009)

Mit dem letzten Patch gabs neuen Content.


----------



## Ichweissnichts (1. März 2009)

Ich habe mir das Spiel jetzt mal für 6,99 oderwievielauchimmer € geholt, und habe momentan einen Lev 20 Barbar (andere Klassen in einem Conan-Spiel sind eh Frevel).
Ich war vorher eher negativ gegenüber dem Spiel eingestellt, bin jetzt aber positiv überrascht.
Gut, ich bin noch nicht weit gekommen, aber zumindest bisher macht es Spaß. Die Kombo-Geschichte mit den verschiedenen "Trefferzonen" ist mal was anderes, und man muss so doch mehr aufpassen, als bei anderen Spielen.

Allerdings gibt es auch einige Dinge, die einfach etwas seltsam sind.
So z.B. die Magieklassen. Ich habe ein paar angespielt, aber der Kampfablauf ist eigentlich gleich. Man castet seine Sprüche, wie in anderen, vergleichbaren Spielen auch. Die Trefferzonen sind allerdings beim Zaubern irgendwie egal. Man muss auf nichts achten, Zauber klicken oder drücken, und fertig. 
Das Feature, das AOC von anderen Spielen abhebt ist für Magier eigentlich vollkommen überflüssig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bisher habe ich zwar nur SP mit niedrig stufigen Charakteren gemacht, aber die Unterschiede der Stärken der Klassen sind zum start doch etwas extrem. Manch Magier oder Priester tötet Gegner mit 1 Zaubertreffer, Nahkämpfer müssen erstmal draufhaun. Eventuell ändert sich das ja im späteren Verlauf.
Mein Nekromant hatte mit Lev 10 durch Proccs 9 Begleiter. Später werden es mehr. Allerdings sind die Begleiter dann doch recht schwach, und machen auch nicht viel Schaden. Da hätte es vielleicht auch 1 Pet getan.

Mein Barbar bekam auf Stufe 18 einen Schlag, bei dem ich insgesammt 3 mal klicken muss,oder halt Tasten drücken, und schon ist ein Gegner gleichen Levels hin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Irgendwie wirkt so manches einfach etwas überarbeitungsbedürftig.

Gut gefallen hat mir die Unterschiedung zwischen Tag und Nacht (Single- und Multiplayer), da man so auch mal allein vernünftig etwas leisten muss/kann, ohne auf eine Gruppe angewiesen zu sein. 
Ein anständiges Tutorial wäre für den Spieleinstieg recht nützlich.

Richtig schlecht ist die Lokalisierung, die eigentlich nicht vorhanden ist. Hier mal ein wenig deutsche Texte, sonst eigentlich alles in englisch. Für mich persönlich kein Problem, aber da darf man ruhig mehr erwarten. Besonders wenn im Chat auf deutsch verlinkte Gegenstände beim Draufklicken nur in englisch erscheinen.


----------



## Imseos (1. März 2009)

ok du spielst Tourtage das ist nich AoC glaube mir der tag und nacht modus is gleich weg wenn du mit lvl 20 von tourtage weg bist das castersystem sollte mit spellweaving dem kombinieren von zaubern interessant werden ist aber wieder konzeptlos da man es solo nie benutzt und in grp köpft dich nach 20 sec der Heiler . Du spielst nen Nekro mit pets hmm ein idealist aber hey das war ich auch mal und dachte das skillungskonzept von wow wäre nicht bis nach aoc geschwappt naja skill seelenplünderung und schau ins forum stichwort GOD...glaube mir wenn erstmal die twiinks voll sind wirste net mehr viel zu tun haben^^


----------



## Ichweissnichts (1. März 2009)

So, jetzt mal Tourtage fertig gemacht. Nett gemacht, schöne "Endschlacht".
Guten Mutes den Weg zum nächsten Abschnitt angetreten und.........naja.......  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Plötzlich sind die Dialoge nicht mehr vertont,selbst die NPCs bewegen bei Gesprächen nicht mehr den Mund (immerhin konsequent, da sie ja eh nichts sagen).
Der Unterschied zum Startgebiet ist dann doch irgendwie extrem. Immerhin hat mein Barbar jetzt einen etwas breiteren Lendenschurz bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bleibt der Unterschied zum Anfang so groß, habe ich wenigstens kein Problem damit, die Spielzeit nicht zu verlängern.


----------



## ikarus275 (1. März 2009)

Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> So, jetzt mal Tourtage fertig gemacht. Nett gemacht, schöne "Endschlacht".
> Guten Mutes den Weg zum nächsten Abschnitt angetreten und.........naja.......
> 
> 
> ...



Du kündigst also dein ACC weil AOC nicht komplett vertont ist.  
Mal ernsthaft, du hast AoC sowieso nicht gespielt, sondern wolltest mal fleissig mitflamen und hast die alten Threads von vor einem 3/4 Jahr durchgeschaut.
Nunja, egal, viel Spaß bei dem MMORPG welches KOMPLETT vertont ist! Achne, gibts ja keines...
Spielst du also nurnoch Single-Player Spiele ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichweissnichts (1. März 2009)

ikarus275 schrieb:


> Du kündigst also dein ACC weil AOC nicht komplett vertont ist.
> Mal ernsthaft, du hast AoC sowieso nicht gespielt, sondern wolltest mal fleissig mitflamen und hast die alten Threads von vor einem 3/4 Jahr durchgeschaut.
> Nunja, egal, viel Spaß bei dem MMORPG welches KOMPLETT vertont ist! Achne, gibts ja keines...
> Spielst du also nurnoch Single-Player Spiele ?
> ...



Bitte richtig lesen. Ich habe die ersten Quests in dem neuen Abschnitt gemacht, und bisher fallen mir halt extrem die Unterschiede zum Einführungsabschnitt auf. 
Die fehlende Vertonung ist der erste Eindruck gewesen.  Den zweiten Eindruck machten ein nicht funktionierender Händler. 
Ich kämpfe mich aber weiter durch, mein Barbar braucht Fellkleidung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bevor ich in AOC reingesehen habe, wollte ich auf keinen Fall nach den 30 Tagen weiterspielen. Nach den ersten 20 Leveln habe ich mich bereits bei den örtlichen Händlern nach Gamecards umgesehen, jetzt im neuen Gebiet bin ich erst einmal wieder vorsichtig geworden.

Wenn die Questqualität wieder an den Start heran reicht (speziell die Nachtquests), werde ich die fehlende Vertonung problemlos verschmerzen können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## erwo (2. März 2009)

Hi,



Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> Bitte richtig lesen. Ich habe die ersten Quests in dem neuen Abschnitt gemacht, und bisher fallen mir halt extrem die Unterschiede zum Einführungsabschnitt auf.
> Die fehlende Vertonung ist der erste Eindruck gewesen.  Den zweiten Eindruck machten ein nicht funktionierender Händler.
> Ich kämpfe mich aber weiter durch, mein Barbar braucht Fellkleidung
> 
> ...



Also die Quests sind kaum vertont beim Leveln von 20-80, ausser die Schicksals Quest.
Auf Level 80 sind dann wieder einige vertont.

Aber welches MMORPG bietet denn ansonsten noch vertonte Quests?
Also ich finde das ist alles andere als Kriegsentscheident...

Imho hören die meissten eh nicht hin, da man mit selber lesen einfach
schneller ist, und 1000 Quests vertonen wo die meissten einfach nur
immer auf die 1 drücken und das durchrauschen zu lassen ohne hin-
zuhören wäre einfach Verschwendung.


Welcher Händler soll das denn sein der nicht funktioniert?
Also denke ich habe alle Händler gesehen und Spasseshalber geschaut
was die haben, einen "kaputten" hatte ich noch nie dabei.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Phobius (2. März 2009)

Es hat sich insgesamt viel in Hyborien getan. Neuer Content, Bugfixes, Exploitfixes etc.

Was die Serverpopulation angeht. Gemischt ...

Titus wurde mit Aries zusammengelegt und man hat einen guten Schub an Spielern gemerkt. ... wie die deutsche Community aber ist sind aber viele nach Fury oder Asgard abgewandert. Was aber nur bedingt ein Nachteil ist, denn der Server wird immer angenehmer was den Chat & Co angeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man kann aber noch gut spielen und findet meißt auch jemand. 

Zum Thema vertonte Quests. Wer ein bißchen Fit ist in Mathe darf mal gerne ausrechnen was es an Speicherplatz bedarf um alle Quests zu vertonen. Von den Kosten mal ganz abgesehen.
Age of Conan hat installiert einen HDD-Space Bedarf von rund 26GB. Wenn man jetzt noch ab und an auf dem TL unterwegs sein will hat man ~52GB belegten HDD-Space. Und nicht jeder hat Platten mit 120GB und mehr Speicher. Und andere Spiele, Programme, Windoof selber etc. wollen auch noch installiert sein. Freut euch doch einfach mal über die Sprachausgabe die euch geboten ist -.-

Wie es mit Keepschlachten aussieht kann ich nicht sagen. Viele der abgewanderten Spieler haben immer davon geschwärmt was auf Fury los sei. Was dran ist kann ich nicht sagen. Nur eines weiss ich sicher ... Ich werde nicht auf Fury neu anfangen (Transfer is ja beendet). Wenn die Spieler sich dort nur annähernd ähnlich aufführen wie auf Titus ...

Und Raidaktive Gilden gibt es, ja. Vor Patch 4 hat es imho abgenommen, da einfach kein neuer Content da war. Aber da nun der 3. Flügel der Zitadelle des schwarzen Ringes offen ist werden wohl viele Gilden wieder aktiver werden. Und auch sonst hat sich Instanztechnisch mit dem Schlachthauskeller (Solo) und Xibalaku (Gruppe) viel getan, und es sind weitere Content-Patches geplant. Als nächstes soll das Armenviertel in Tarantia kommen (aktuellen Aussagen nach für Spieler ab Level 74 aufwärts).

Es gibt hier und da noch Bugs, selten mal Lagpikes, aber das hat Funcom mittlerweile recht gut in den Griff bekommen.

Alles in allem kann ich Age of Conan nur empfehlen. Die letzte Entscheidung muss aber jeder Spieler für sich treffen, da Geschmäcker nun mal unterschiedlich sind. Aber was man sich auf keinen Fall an tun sollte ist so manchen arg bescheidenen Post über Age of Conan für voll zu nehmen. Die schrecken extrem ab, und so mancher war schon froh drum, sich Hyborien doch mal "angetan" zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichweissnichts (2. März 2009)

Wie gesagt, auf die Vertonung kommt es mir nicht einmal so an. Es fallen eben nur sofort extrem die Unterschiede zum Anfang auf.
Dort alles super vertont, alles klappt bestens - Gebietswechsel - alles stumm, Händler mag mich nicht.

Jetzt muss ich mich aber auf die Suche nach richtigen Fellstiefeln begeben, ein Barbar in Sandalen im Schnee bekommt ja kalte Zehen.


----------



## ignatz87 (2. März 2009)

Ich muss "Ichweissnichts" recht geben, das Spiel hat mir vom anfang an gut gefallen doch alls ich ins 2. Gebiet kamm war sofort die luft raus, 4-5 Quests gemacht und Fazit gezogen das es doch nicht meine ansprüche gerechtfertigt, bis lvl 20 war das Spiel top und ich dachte echt geil ich kann "WoW" löschen :-) aber nun hab ich AoC gelöscht :-( .

Ist meine subjektive meinung vom Spiel und hört mir auf mit der Grafik... klar sieht sie nicht schlecht aus aber das diese Grafik soviel Hardware frisst find ich eine Frechheit!!!! mit meiner 88GT,E66 und 4gb ram (64but bs) konnte ich es nicht ma auf high zocken... Crysis,FarCry ect. hingegen schon und die sehen ja ma 100mal besser aus...

Fazit: ab lvl 20 Langweilig!


Please do not flame, it is my opinion!


----------



## Phobius (2. März 2009)

Zum Thema Händler ... Ich entsinne mich irgendwo im offiziellen Forum was darüber gelesen zu haben. Weiss leider nur nicht mehr wo. Und die SuFu des Boards ist gelinde gesagt unter aller Sau.



> Jetzt muss ich mich aber auf die Suche nach richtigen Fellstiefeln begeben, ein Barbar in Sandalen im Schnee bekommt ja kalte Zehen.


Ja, musst aufpassen, sonst werden die Füße am Ende noch sauber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## erwo (2. März 2009)

Hallo,



Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, auf die Vertonung kommt es mir nicht einmal so an. Es fallen eben nur sofort extrem die Unterschiede zum Anfang auf.
> Dort alles super vertont, alles klappt bestens - Gebietswechsel - alles stumm, Händler mag mich nicht.


Du widersprichst Dir hier aber schon.

Aber nochmals: Welcher Händler ging denn nicht?
Die sollten alle gehen, wenn Du einen gefunden hast der nicht geht, dann sollte
man einen BugReport machen, damit es behoben werden kann.



> Jetzt muss ich mich aber auf die Suche nach richtigen Fellstiefeln begeben, ein Barbar in Sandalen im Schnee bekommt ja kalte Zehen.



Pah!
Conan geht komplett ohne Schuhe über die Berge, also jammer nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Baalrok (2. März 2009)

ignatz87 schrieb:


> Ich muss "Ichweissnichts" recht geben, das Spiel hat mir vom anfang an gut gefallen doch alls ich ins 2. Gebiet kamm war sofort die luft raus, 4-5 Quests gemacht und Fazit gezogen das es doch nicht meine ansprüche gerechtfertigt, bis lvl 20 war das Spiel top und ich dachte echt geil ich kann "WoW" löschen :-) aber nun hab ich AoC gelöscht :-( .
> 
> Ist meine subjektive meinung vom Spiel und hört mir auf mit der Grafik... klar sieht sie nicht schlecht aus aber das diese Grafik soviel Hardware frisst find ich eine Frechheit!!!! mit meiner 88GT,E66 und 4gb ram (64but bs) konnte ich es nicht ma auf high zocken... Crysis,FarCry ect. hingegen schon und die sehen ja ma 100mal besser aus...
> 
> ...



Ja, dass hat mich am Anfang auch etwas gewurmt, gerade weil es in einem MMO etwas besonderes war. Aber 1. ist die Menge an Daten garnicht zu bewältigen, wenn noch viel mehr Quest vertont werden und 2. habe ich mich schnell drangewöhnt. Die Questtexte bzw. Questreihen sind z.T. so gut gemacht, dass ich mir die fast immer komplett durchlese. 

Dass du es nicht auf High zocken kannst, verwundert mich doch stark. Ich kann es mit allem SchnickSchnack auf Full zocken und ich habe "nur" ein Gamerlaptop! Auf deiner Kiste sollte das allemal sehr gut laufen. Und ein MMO mit einer OFFLINE-GRAFIKDEMO alla Crysis zu vergleichen, geht mal garnicht. Dafür, dass es Offline ist und nicht zig NPCs und CHARS gleichzeitig anzeigen muss, finde ich den Performanceunterschied nicht wirklich vorhanden. 

Und dass es nicht deine Ansprüche erfüllt, du aber bei WoW bleibst (in Bezug auf deine Kritikpunkte), kann ich mal garnicht verstehen...

Please do not flame, it is my opinion!


----------



## Imzane (2. März 2009)

Hmm. Interessant dass ihr das Spiel ab 20 langweilig findet. Ich kann Tortage z.B. gar nicht leiden, ich schau immer das ich so schnell wie möglich dort herausen bin, damit ich endlich in der Welt questen kann. Das die Quests nicht mehr vertont sind stört mich eigentlich gar nicht, da ich sowieso den Text fünfmal so schnell lese, wie der Typ mit mir redet.  

Aber jeder hat andere Ansichten bzw. Dinge die ihm wichtig sind.


----------



## ignatz87 (2. März 2009)

Das ich bei WoW bleib liegt evtl. auch nur an meiner Gilde da dort doch ein sehr guter zusammenhalt herscht, wie schon geschrieben würd ich echt gern was anderes Spielen... Freu mich schon riesig auf AION :-).

gut der Vergleich war wohl doch nen bissel zu krass^^ könnt mir auch gut vorstellen warum es ruckelt da ich mir nen new Monitor zu Weihnachten geleistet hab und ich nur noch 1680x1050 zocke... da muss wohl echt ne neue Graka ran ^^

Wer das Spiel Spielen will der soll das tun kann mir gut vorstellen das es einige gibt denen es gefällt warum auch nicht? 

Ich bin wohl erlich der wow sucht für immer verfallen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg


----------



## Ichweissnichts (2. März 2009)

Ich red spanisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Vertonung ist mir fast vollkommen egal. Wäre am Start nichts vertont, würde es mir nicht auffallen. Aber WENN am Anfang alles vertont ist, und später plötzlich nicht mehr, dann wirkt es einfach so, als solle man anfangs geblendet werden.
Dazu muss ich aber sagen, dass ich inzwischen auch wieder auf eine vertonte Quest gestoßen bin. Das ganze wirkt dadurch irgendwie unrund. Entweder alles oder garnichts.

Aber: Barbar hat Fell, Barbar ist kuschelig warm (arbeitsfreiem Tag sei Dank) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte nicht über die Grafikqualität mosern, ich bin froh, dass es bei meiner Mühle überhaupt läuft


----------



## erwo (2. März 2009)

Hallo,



Baalrok schrieb:


> Und dass es nicht deine Ansprüche erfüllt, du aber bei WoW bleibst (in Bezug auf deine Kritikpunkte), kann ich mal garnicht verstehen...



Die Quests in WoW sind halt einfach sauberer vertont.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## erwo (2. März 2009)

Hi,



ignatz87 schrieb:


> Das ich bei WoW bleib liegt evtl. auch nur an meiner Gilde da dort doch ein sehr guter zusammenhalt herscht, wie schon geschrieben würd ich echt gern was anderes Spielen... Freu mich schon riesig auf AION :-).



Na siehste, garnicht so schwer ehrlich zu sein.

Nur was bitteschön kann AOC dafür wenn Du WoW wegen der Leute spielen
magst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So kommt schlechte Presse raus, obwohl es an AOC garnicht liegt.

Und zu Aion kann ich nur sagen: Probiere es erst garnicht, wenn Du WoW
zocken willst, dann tu doch lieber das.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## erwo (2. März 2009)

Hi,



Imzane schrieb:


> Hmm. Interessant dass ihr das Spiel ab 20 langweilig findet. Ich kann Tortage z.B. gar nicht leiden, ich schau immer das ich so schnell wie möglich dort herausen bin, damit ich endlich in der Welt questen kann. Das die Quests nicht mehr vertont sind stört mich eigentlich gar nicht, da ich sowieso den Text fünfmal so schnell lese, wie der Typ mit mir redet.
> 
> Aber jeder hat andere Ansichten bzw. Dinge die ihm wichtig sind.



100% Zustimmung, mir gehts genauso.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## ignatz87 (2. März 2009)

@erwo wer auf Presse hört is doch eh nich ganz klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , man sollte sich doch eher eine eigene meinung machen ehe man sich über ein spiel her macht. 

Ich hab mir eine Meinung gemacht ohne auf die Presse zu hören!!!! und für 7 euronen kann man sich es echt kaufen anspielen und Fazit ziehen.

WoW ist einfach einsteigerfreundlich ohne ende, ich denke gerade das macht das spiel so erfolgreich aber natürlich auch die endgeilen Stategiespiele des Warcraft Universums!

AoC hat aufjedenfall potenzial keine frage nur FunCom müsste dieses endlich mal ausnutzen wie sie es bei Anarchy Online gemcht haben das Spiel war/ist der hammer damals gewesen!!! FunCom kann spiele machen keine frage!

AION werd ich aufjedenfall spielen alleine schondeshalb weil rl freunde es auch spielen wollen und wenn d3 rauskommt gibts eh nichts anderes mehr da schließen wir uns in nen zimmer ein und suchten ^^ und wehe es stört einer, wie wirs bei d2 gemacht haben :-)

lg euch werd nu ma wieder arbeiten ^^


----------



## Baalrok (2. März 2009)

erwo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo ist der Smily? Oder gibt es bei WoW ein Häkchen unter Sound, wo die vertonten Quests stumm gestellt werden? Dann hatte ich das 3,5 Jahre gesetzt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (4. März 2009)

Oh mann hab ich mich auf AoC gefreut damals! 

Es hat auch wirklich Spaß gemacht, bis ich anfangen musste zu grinden um voran zu kommen und jeden Tag die Villen clearen, da es damals einfach keine quests gab! Naja da bin ich durch und hab meinen Bärschamanen auf 80 gespielt. Dann wurde es langweilig! PvP total unbalanced man wurde von einigen Klassen geonehittet und das Heilsystem hat mir überhaupt nicht zu gesagt! Es ist schier unmöglich gezielt zu heilen! 

Aber vielleicht schau ich demnächst auch nochmal wieder rein, was sich so getan hat!


----------



## La Saint (4. März 2009)

AoC ist weder ein Langweilspiel noch ist es ein geiles Spiel. Es ist in erster Linie ein totes Spiel.

Wir sehen uns dann alle in Aion. ^^

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. März 2009)

Dafür das es tot ist, ist aber noch recht viel los... ich würde mir auch wünschen so tot wie AoC zu sein, wenn man nach deiner Definition von "Tot sein" geht La Saint...


----------



## Irn-Bru (4. März 2009)

immer wieder lustig wie einige hier rumnerven obwohl sie AoC seit Monaten nicht mehr gespielt haben....jeder der mal auf Mitra oder Fury war, weiss dass AoC alles andere als Tot ist. Im Gegenteil, gerade jetzt durch die Greenpaper Version ist wieder richtig viel los.



Und dieses.." Wir sehen uns alle in xyz" ist einfach nur lächerlich. Bei WoW war es "wir sehen uns alle bei AoC, bei AoC war es dann "Wir sehen uns alle bei Warhammer" jetzt haben die mmo hopper alles durch und wechseln zum nächsten Spiel. Da stellen sie dann mit feuchten Augen fest das es auch nix für sie ist und warten auf das nächste mmo. 
Natürlich nicht ohne vorher im jeweiligen Forum rumzuheulen, rumzunerven und zu trollen. Das obligatorische "Mimimi das Spiel ist tot...kacke wir sehen uns bei "Hello Kitty".


----------



## Imseos (5. März 2009)

arg wenn ich das lese 2Server sind voll heult mein Fanboi alarm laut auf. Warst du schon mal auf Aries glaube mir da kennste nach ner Woche alle also fällt der Server aus ,das kann net mal Waldi schön reden... Asgard mittel aber viele RP werden aufhören wenn Asgard zum Ersatz RP SErver wird und ja ich habe ihn letz ter Zeit gespielt nach update 4 (erinnert mich an die erste woch btw).


----------



## xdave78 (5. März 2009)

La schrieb:


> Wir sehen uns dann alle in Aion. ^^
> 
> cu
> Lasaint


...das sollte wohl ins WAR Forum oder? Ich meine Du glaubst doch nicht im ernst dass die Masse der Spieler die noch AoC spielen auf ein Spiel dessen Zielgruppe 13jährige Mädchen sind ausweichen oder? Ich meine...HALLO...Aion...LOL

@Imseos:
Mich beschleicht das Gefühll dass der einzige Grund deinen Acc zu erneuern war, das Du hier rumzucken kannst. Warum gehste nicht einfach zu "WoW wie es mal warr?" wenns Dir nicht gefällt.


----------



## Imseos (5. März 2009)

Das Totschlagargument ever "geh doch wow". Ich wollte einige Freunde wieder sehen von meiner alten Gilde (ca 70-100 acc`s bei Release) und mir anschauen wie es aoc nach 4 großen Updates nun geht und ich erspare mir hier mal jeden kommentar ... Ach das mit der signatur "Wenn die Bildzeitung ein MMO macht wäre das AoC " Zitat Olnigg


----------



## Sylvvia (5. März 2009)

Imseos schrieb:


> Das Totschlagargument ever "geh doch wow". Ich wollte einige Freunde wieder sehen von meiner alten Gilde (ca 70-100 acc`s bei Release) und mir anschauen wie es aoc nach 4 großen Updates nun geht und ich erspare mir hier mal jeden kommentar ... Ach das mit der signatur "Wenn die Bildzeitung ein MMO macht wäre das AoC " Zitat Olnigg


Das ist kein Totschlagargument sondern Deine eigene Signatur. Und wer zur Hölle ist Olnigg - Dein Großvater?


----------



## xdave78 (5. März 2009)

Naja Olnigg ist son Satireheini den einige lustig finden...naja ich kann genausowenig drüber lachen oder schmunzeln wie über Atze Schulz. Inzwischen ist der aber glaube auch so weit abgewrackt dass schon seit langem kein Hahn mehr nach dem kräht..naja zugegeben anfangs hatten die "Berichte" noch etwas Stil aber grade am Ende liess das Niveau doch sehr nach. Das hatte schon was von Dschungelcamp - Bekanntheit um jeden Preis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imseos (5. März 2009)

Wie war das gleich Satire ist solange lustig bis mann selbst.... naja lassen wir das hier die 3 Ausgaben über die heilige Kuh AoC:  http://www.olnigg.de/jahr2008/olg147.htm und http://www.olnigg.de/jahr2008/olg148.htm und nocheinmal http://www.olnigg.de/jahr2008/olg149.htm


----------



## spectrumizer (5. März 2009)

Omg, streitet ihr immernoch über AoC? Wie wäre es mal mit etwas Weitsicht: Beide Seiten haben recht, weil beide Seiten ihre eigene Sicht auf die Dinge haben? Und schwupps, schon könnt ihr nachts besser schlafen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xdave78 (5. März 2009)

Nee wir sind jetzt schon bei Olnigg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (5. März 2009)

Gnihihi. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie läufts auf Mitra, Dave?


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. März 2009)

Imseos schrieb:


> Wie war das gleich Satire ist solange lustig bis mann selbst.... naja lassen wir das hier die 3 Ausgaben über die heilige Kuh AoC:  http://www.olnigg.de/jahr2008/olg147.htm und http://www.olnigg.de/jahr2008/olg148.htm und nocheinmal http://www.olnigg.de/jahr2008/olg149.htm



Na und? Was soll das jetzt heißen? Das irgendso ein dahergelaufener Heini lange Texte schreiben kann und die mit bunten Bilderchen verziehrt oder was?


----------



## spectrumizer (5. März 2009)

Und mal davon abgesehen hat Olnigg zu jedem MMO seinen Senf gegeben, egal ob WoW, Warhammer oder AoC ... *yawn*

Wer sowas ernst nimmt und sich darauf auch noch als Quelle authentischer Informationen beruft, kann nicht ernst genommen werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xdave78 (6. März 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Gnihihi.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja. Ich sags mal so. Man kann jederzeit ALLES machen PvE mässig - aber auf der anderen Seite nagt sowas offenbar zT auch am Zusammenhalt in (vor allem kleineren) Gilden - so mein Eindruck nach ner Woche.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (6. März 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Naja. Ich sags mal so. Man kann jederzeit ALLES machen PvE mässig - aber auf der anderen Seite nagt sowas offenbar zT auch am Zusammenhalt in (vor allem kleineren) Gilden - so mein Eindruck nach ner Woche.



das grundproblem für kleine gilden ist das aoc nicht darauf ausgelegt ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gilden mit 20 aktiven 80igern können auf mitra alles erreichen! pve t3 stadt sowie ein battlekeep mit einer guten allianz sowie erfolgreiche t2 raids. kann uns da als beispiel nehmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 stehen aktuell vor dem letzten boss der uns noch den mittelwingzugang verweigert :/ nehmen jeden raid ca. 4-8 randoms mit und es klappt trotzdem


----------



## xdave78 (6. März 2009)

Ja naja ich muss sagen ich bin inzwischen etwas ernüchtert und beginne langsam Zweifel zu hegen ob der schöne volle Server nicht doch auch Schattenseiten hat.Ich bin zwar in ner Gilde, aber die Tatsache dass man ja jederzeit Random zu T1/T2 gehen kann scheint das Interesse der Spieler mit der eigenen Gilde was zu reissen negativ zu beeinflussen - ich muss sagen das kannte ich bisher nicht da wir auf Aries diese Möglichkeiten nicht hatten und uns jeden kleinen Fortschritt erkämpfen mussten. Auf Mitra kannste T1 gehen wenne gestern 80 geworden bist und lässt dich da durchziehen...das ist aber nicht mein Stil.

Hätte ich meinen Main vllt doch auf Aries lassen sollen? Will wer tauschen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (6. März 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Ja naja ich muss sagen ich bin inzwischen etwas ernüchtert und beginne langsam Zweifel zu hegen ob der schöne volle Server nicht doch auch Schattenseiten hat.Ich bin zwar in ner Gilde, aber die Tatsache dass man ja jederzeit Random zu T1/T2 gehen kann scheint das Interesse der Spieler mit der eigenen Gilde was zu reissen negativ zu beeinflussen - ich muss sagen das kannte ich bisher nicht da wir auf Aries diese Möglichkeiten nicht hatten und uns jeden kleinen Fortschritt erkämpfen mussten. Auf Mitra kannste T1 gehen wenne gestern 80 geworden bist und lässt dich da durchziehen...das ist aber nicht mein Stil.
> 
> Hätte ich meinen Main vllt doch auf Aries lassen sollen? Will wer tauschen?
> 
> ...



dann bist du eindeutig in der falschen gilde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
neu gegründete gilden haben es immer schwer.. da musst du schon mit 15 mann die man gut kennt starten sonst kannste das vergessen. spieler wollen in diesem spiel ihren spass haben und gehen oftmals den weg des geringsten widerstandes. in dem fall einfach einer grossen gilden joinen die schon alles erreicht hat. sich quasi ins gemachte nest setzten... ich spiele lieber in meiner relativ kleinen aber dennoch erfolgreichen gilde. ist doch auch ein schönes gefühl wenn man weiss das man die mats für 1 t3 gebäude quasi fast alleine gesammelt weil man seit anfang dabei ist.

auch die grossen gilden leiden unter spielerschwund und so kannste bei denen per ninjainvite eintreten und abends sofort mit t2 clearen obwohl du gerade erst kurz mal bei vistrix warst..
wäre auch nichts für mich. so kannste alles schnell im endcontent erreichen aber nach 3 wochen wird dann geweint weil nichts mehr neues kommt.
wenn ich daran denke wie oft wir früher bei kylli gewipt sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  diese ganze phase die bei uns wochen-monate gedauert hat überspringen sie und ich finde es für die neuen spieler schade. irgendwie hat es doch spass gemacht mit den richtigen leuten in der gilde. und das erfolgserlebniss war doch um einiges grösser wenn man einen boss das erste mal gelegt hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xdave78 (6. März 2009)

Naja. Das roblem ist halt wie Du sagst die grossen Gilden sind soweit durch. Da will ich nicht hin. Bin aber auch kein Gildenhopper. Ich schätze es haben eine ganze Menge Leute neu angefangen und ich selber habe auch erst ca 8-10 Wochen Erfahrungen in T1 sammeln können. Ich werde also ins Auge fassen in den kommenden Tagen eine "Zweigstelle" auf Mitra zu gründen und schaun ob es nicht doch noch ene Reighe von Spielern gibt die unabhängig von dem was man machen könnte (also Random T2 usw) doch mehr Wert auf den Koop-Effekt legen. Und wenn unter den paar Forenhanseln hier auf buffed.de schon 2 Leute sind die sich nicht ins gemachte Nest setzen wollen...dann sollte man doch auf Mitra auch 20-30 Solche Leute noch auftreiben können - so hoff ich. Denn ich habe nunmal transferiert und nun muss ich das Beste draus machen. 

Interessenten bitte PN an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (6. März 2009)

wünsche dir viel glück dave! vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal ingame..
battlekeepschlacht heute abend oder später minigame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

